# Learning Mandarin in Dubai



## ipsywitz (May 6, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for a place to take Business Mandarin lessons here. Any ideas? 
Thanks !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Berlituz or Eton Institute for language classes.
-


----------

